# Nubian or Boer Cross? Or something else?



## journeysend (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had this doe since the end of March. I have since then been trying to figure out if she is mixed with Nubian or Boer. I have no idea how to tell the difference in a cross, but she doesn't seem to be as stocky as my boers were. She was 'supposedly' 8 months old, but the man I got her from was a novice and was only guessing. He bought her from someone else to clear out pasture. She is definately small in size, only a few inches taller than my Nigerians (but they are taller than the standard). It really doesn't matter to me what breed she is though, I like her anyway. I am almost positive she is pregnant and is closer to a year old. If anyone would like to take any guesses, you are more than welcome to 












In this picture she is back to back with my 4 month old Nubian Max.





Sorry the pictures are not that great. She is still slightly wild and is not very cooperative at the moment. Oh and yes, she was copper deficient and about 20 lbs underweight (ie skin and bones) when I got her. The weight is much better and we are working on the copper deficiency.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL I'll guess Nubian/Boer cross!?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 7, 2011)

She looks just like a Nubian/Boer cross to me also.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

I am not a breed expert, but my first thought is she has short ears to boer/nubain cross.  Also, boer/nubain cross are normally quit tall, taller than just a boer, unless you are thinking the smaller nubain breed. Which I know nothing about

I first think for sure Boer, then I see a little bit of ear frosting, so I consider nubain as a possibililty, but the ears are so short. Do nigerian Dwarf have frosted ears?  Does anyone else think she could be 75% or 87.5% boer and a little ND?    Again just guessiing.  

Since she isn't full grown,  she might surprise you how big she gets, then I would lean towards nubian for sure.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am not a breed expert, but my first thought is she has short ears to boer/nubain cross.  Also, boer/nubain cross are normally quit tall, taller than just a boer, unless you are thinking the smaller nubain breed. Which I know nothing about
> 
> I first think for sure Boer, then I see a little bit of ear frosting, so I consider nubain as a possibililty, but the ears are so short. Do nigerian Dward have frotsted ears?  Does anyone else think she could be 75% or 87.5% boer and a little ND?    Again just guessiing.
> 
> Since she isn't full grown,  she might surprise you how big she gets, then I would lean towards nubian for sure.


I have a mainly Nubian (with a hair of Alpine) doe  who will be a year old next month. She is the same size as my full grown Nigerian dwarf, but looks like an almost full Nubian (though a little bit more airplane eared!) Her mother was tiny, though her father was a good size.
Possible that her growth was stunted for some reason or that it was just a "short" line?...I agree on the boer/nubian though!

She's cute either way!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 7, 2011)

It's interesting that she has a fairly dished nose though, and both Boers and Nubians have roman noses.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd venture there's some alpine, togg, or saanen back in her lines  somewhere, contributing to her shorter ears, non-roman nose, etc.  
Maybe someone had a Nub / Alp cross, bred it boer, etc. etc.

It *could* be Nigerian, of course...but there's just no way to know.

At 8 mos old she's not reached her full size, they grow for 2-3 yrs.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jun 7, 2011)

Well she did say she was mineral deficient, which could be the size thing.  So many possiblities on breed... I am gonna throw another one out there.  I think she looks like maybe she might have some kiko in there   Her face and ears make me think kiko.  Body and ear size makes me think Boer or Nubian.  Buuuut... so many combinations could cause similar traits.


----------



## currycomb (Jun 7, 2011)

had a doe once looked alot like yours, judge at a show called her a spanish goat


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, you'll never know for sure exactly what she is. Just call her a mutt and enjoy her anyway.  

Mineral deficiencies, underfeeding, and coccidiosis could all have stunted her growth, causing her to be smaller than she should be. Since she was underweight when you got her, I'd be willing to bet you're looking at something like that, if not all three.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

I can see from the photos, she is very copper deficient.  You will have to keep a close eye on her for worm load, She probably already has some stomach damage from poor care.


----------



## blufftonboers (Jun 7, 2011)

She looks just like a doe we have.  Dished nose and short ears even the same light almost mouse brown color.  I would think that she is almost the same breeding.  Our doe is 1/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian and 1/2 Boer.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know but she is beautiful


----------



## farmerlor (Jun 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd venture there's some alpine, togg, or saanen back in her lines  somewhere, contributing to her shorter ears, non-roman nose, etc.
> Maybe someone had a Nub / Alp cross, bred it boer, etc. etc.
> 
> It *could* be Nigerian, of course...but there's just no way to know.
> ...


I'm going with this one.  She's got the build and face and ears of my little togg.  I've also got a Nub/togg cross but she's Nub sized.  So anyway, yeah, could be most anything and everything mixed up in there but I'd wager there's some Nub and/or Togg and/or Boer and/or who knows what else.  Pretty girl though.


----------



## journeysend (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the good guesses! Brownie (I didn't name her lol) is very sweet and I like her no matter what kind of goat she is. She is also polled which is something else I love about her. Two of my three goat kids were not disbudded properly before I bought them. One has bad scurs and the other grew horns dispite being disbudded (they attempted to disbud him at almost 3 weeks old  ).


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2011)

My call is a Nubian/Alpine who was shorted on groceries, I am with Ariel on her call, and I would worm her asap. 

On good feed she should grow out quite a bit more. Hold off breeding her.


----------



## journeysend (Jun 9, 2011)

I have wormed her twice since I acquired her in March. The only problem is that she is most likely already bred because the man I got her from was running her with a buck. I think he said the buck is a Spanish goat, but there again the man was completely clueless when it comes to goats. She hasn't come into heat (that I know of) since I've had her, I'm really hoping she isn't pregnant yet. She has filled out a lot since I got her.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jun 9, 2011)

She looks like my boer/nubian...


----------

